# clutch cover



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay I have a grizzly 700 2013 an I am trying to get the clutch cover off I sealed it with silicone a little over 4 months ago an I need to get into my clutch again an it won't budge to come off any ideas on how to take it off without breaking the cover


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

well no guarantees. but you could try pressure rising it with an air gun through the clutch air intake and exhaust. block 1 port with your hand and use a Reg and a air gun in the other. but be careful you shouldn't need a ton of air pressure to do it or it may crack.


----------

